# How many of you have had gear stollen?



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Reading through some of the posts lately, it looks as if there has been some sticky fingers out there. I'm posting this poll just to see and maybe make people aware of how often it does happen.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have had decoys stolen out of my truck(punks at JB's in Roy several years ago, we tracked them down and they got the message real fast :lol: ), fishing gear, and some really stupid stuff like sodas and water bottles. All of this happened in a half hours time that i was away from my truck checking conditions or looking for a fishing area.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jul 18, 2008)

No human has ever stolen my stuff. Weeds and rocks do, though! And no, it's not "lost" lures... I know exactly where they are! :lol:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i was crusing down the road last year for the deer hunt pulled over to take a piss i just went into the bushes far enough that no one can see me and a car stopped reached into my car and grabbed my car gps with me running back up the hill yelling at them the chase was on we both ended up getting pulled over and they took the gps as evidence and i just barely got it back a few weeks ago the only thing that was proof that it was mine was the saved home address


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Haven't yet had anything stolen...knock-on-wood...now that I posted I'm probably doomed... -)O(- -)O(-

However things we've found ie wallet floating in PV got returned to it's owner who was very grateful. Lantrin found last week ice fish'n hopefully found it's owner as it wasn't there when we returned the next day. So doing the right thing I can only hope keeps the good on our side.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Vivid-Dawn said:


> No human has ever stolen my stuff. Weeds and rocks do, though! And no, it's not "lost" lures... I know exactly where they are! :lol:


Yeah I totally understand!

As far as stuff getting stolen... I haven't had a problem...yet...and I hope I don't. I never leave anything valuable or of no value in my car while unattended. I leave my car as boring as can be. Maybe we should take turns guarding the parking lots while we fish! How sad are some people these days!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I have had a few things stolen from me. When I was about 18 me & my buddy watched a guy (from a distance) throw a rock through his window to try to steal some guns from the cab of his truck (Yaal know the rest of that story :mrgreen: Justice was served)

Had a few times where I have fished rivers or lakes, and small stuff was missing from the back of my truck. Im usually pretty good about keeping my stuff locked up, but sometimes ya cant put a cooler up front. Cooler was gone (full of 35.00 worth of beer I should mention :OX/: )

I would really like to some day set up a sting and catch the guy. Make it look completely coincidental that he got his ass kicked that day. If they ever find them :twisted:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My brother and I were out in a boat walleye fishing, Maple Lake Minnesota. My two boys were 150 yards away on the bank fishing. My tackle box was 10 yards behind the kids.

I guy drove up in like a 1978 4-door Oldsmobile, got out and walked down to the tackle box and opened it up. I seen him and then waved and yelled at the kids......they waved back.....? They couldn't hear me I guess.

The guy closed the tackle box up and took it to his car and drove off. I pulled anchor and went to the bank and got in my car and chased the guy all the way across the Red River bridge, losing him in Fargo, North Dakota.

Lost all my tackle, huge Umco tackle box full of stuff.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> My brother and I were out in a boat walleye fishing, Maple Lake Minnesota. My two boys were 150 yards away on the bank fishing. My tackle box was 10 yards behind the kids.
> 
> I guy drove up in like a 1978 4-door Oldsmobile, got out and walked down to the tackle box and opened it up. I seen him and then waved and yelled at the kids......they waved back.....? They couldn't hear me I guess.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is pretty nuts. Sorry to hear that happened, but at least you tried your best to track down that scumbag.

I have never had fishing gear stolen. However, I have had other stuff stolen (my wallet for instance, just a few months ago). I still don't really know what happened with that. :x

There are two kinds of people who I absolutely cannot stand. People who litter, and people who steal. The littering thing is another story (don't even get me started).

I don't care who you are, or what your background is, I don't know how any human being can feel good about stealing from another person. To me, stealing something that personally belongs to somebody else is 10 times worse than shoplifting. Both are bad, but to take something from somebody that they have earned/bought with their own time/money, this is about as low as low gets.

I'm thankful that I haven't had more stuff stolen from me (although the wallet thing was quite upsetting). I always try to hide any valuables that I leave in my car either in the trunk, or on the seat under a jacket, blanket, etc.

The good thing is that most people have enough common decency to not consider taking someone else's personal belongings. I think we live in a pretty honest society. However, I'm afraid that there will always be that small percent of the population that we all need to be aware of.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Packed the SUV up the night before with my float tube and some camping gear. Got the family up @ 5 to walk out and see shattered glass all over my drive way and my float tube gone. 

Not really fishing gear but have a Buddie who got home from work pulled his car in his garage went inside to greet his family went back out to close his garage driver door was open, glove box was open and his golf clubs gone. All done in broad daylight :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

sinergy said:


> Packed the SUV up the night before with my float tube and some camping gear. Got the family up @ 5 to walk out and see shattered glass all over my drive way and my float tube gone.
> 
> Not really fishing gear but have a Buddie who got home from work pulled his car in his garage went inside to greet his family went back out to close his garage driver door was open, glove box was open and his golf clubs gone. All done in broad daylight :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


 :shock:

Who ARE these people :?: :!: :?: :!: :evil:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

When I lived in Illinois we would run trot lines and bank poles for catfish and turtles. Many times we had 250 bank poles and more than a dozen trot lines. Name and address tags were on each and every bank pole and trot line, as required by law. 

One time our whole setup, about 3/4 of a mile long, was stolen, taken by boat. Weeks later we found everything down river a couple of miles, naturally with new name tags on it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

July 1973:

I was 22 years old, married, 2 kids in diapers. I had a cabin on the Rock River in Illinos. I bought an aluminum 18 foot long wide-body john boat at an auction. The boat had belonged to the fish biologists at the Illinois Conservation Department It had a big hole ripped in the bottom. I welded a patch on the hole, and made a river boat out of it.

On July 3rd I floated a $1200 loan and bought a new 30hp Johnson outboard. Geeze, I don't think I paid $1200 for the car I was driving at the time! On July 4th I mounted the new motor complete with a locking bar and a padlock.

On July 4th, we went to town to watch the fireworks. My boat was tied, and locked, to the dock at my cabin. When I returned from the fireworks I went out to the boat to go run my catfish lines. *The motor was gone!!!* Someone had taken a pipe wrench and bent up the transom in such a manner they could lift the motor off the boat, locking device and all!! Had to be 2 people and from a boat. No insurance. Geezus


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

These stories get my blood boiling. Now that the regular hunts are over, a thief hunting trip may be in order.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

geez and people wonder why i carry a concealed weapon and ive had to use it before to in my own home no less


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

****, Goob. Sounds like you have had more than a couple of unfortunate incidents. Hopefully karma comes back to bite those guys in the @ss.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

October 1997

I kept a boat at the Lucerne Marina on Da Gorge. I put it up in the dry dock for the winter. I unlocked the 10hp long shaft trolling motor so the marina mechanic could give it a tune-up. He serviced it and put it back on my boat. He backed my boat in against the fence that borders the Lucerne Bay Campground. I had the locking device in Evanston.  

The next weekend I went down to Da Gorge to pay my bill and do some mac fishing. My trolling motor was gone! Someone backed a truck up to the 8 foot tall chain link fence, cut the fence and took my trolling motor. 175 boats parked in dry dock, many with unlocked trolling motors, and they took mine. Dangit


----------

